# Bentley has new charges against him



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That poor little guy,just gets picked on all the time!!!!!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh dear Bentley. Ky couldn't cut you any slack on that one -- even if it is National Puppy Day.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> That poor little guy,just gets picked on all the time!!!!!


That's the way I see it. O bet Bentley was just a little sweet angel and accused with no proof. Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Now he's going to be on a national data base and be forced to live in a seedy apartment. Get the charges reduced. Talk to Ky.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He was just overcome by ky's beauty!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

What'd she do to him?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

:--smirk:hahaha oh no Bentley.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Bentley!Bentley!Bentley
Throw yourself on the mercy of the court!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He is a sexual predator now! See, Joyce, grab a puppy's jewels and bam he goes into sexual overload!!!



****** FYI- I am not making lite of actual sexual crimes nor am I juxtaposing what drives a person to those actions..... Just trying to poke fun at Broadway.***********


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> He is a sexual predator now! See, Joyce, grab a puppy's jewels and bam he goes into sexual overload!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I want no part of the blame in this particular crime. After seeing the punishment she gave him I don't want to be on her bad list . He should have listened to her the other night when she scared him so badly that he peed but noooooo he had to try again with even more gusto .
I couldn't even watch .I knew she wouldn't actually hurt him but oh my ,it sounded like she was going to dismember him. How much do neuticals cost? :doh:


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Bentley, here's a thought. M
aybe you could use your sad beginnings as a defense...you know, "there were so many in your 'family' (litter) you were neglected by your birth mother and the conditions were deplorable." It's really the only thing I can think of ....you are really cute, but that'll only get you so far! Good luck!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL his cuteness didn't help him tonight, he was in front of a very tough judge


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Haha I want no part of the blame in this particular crime. After seeing the punishment she gave him I don't want to be on her bad list . He should have listened to her the other night when she scared him so badly that he peed but noooooo he had to try again with even more gusto .
> I couldn't even watch .I knew she wouldn't actually hurt him but oh my ,it sounded like she was going to dismember him. How much do neuticals cost? :doh:


When he finally gets neutered, you should give Ky some neuticals to wear around the house, we all know whose got who by the balls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> LOL his cuteness didn't help him tonight, he was in front of a very tough judge


That's an understatement, lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> When he finally gets neutered, you should give Ky some neuticals to wear around the house, we all know whose got who by the balls.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That would be adorable with her strand of pearls


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You can't blame Broadway for trying.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Brave said:


> He is a sexual predator now! See, Joyce, grab a puppy's jewels and bam he goes into sexual overload!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone took that from this thread, they need ...umm.......... a session with Ky!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> If anyone took that from this thread, they need ...umm.......... a session with Ky!


Tanks. Given current events, I didn't want to start a firestorm. Can I have some time with Ky though? She is such a lady!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bentley Bentley Bentley, you silly boy, what are we going to with you? 
I bet the look on his face when Ky was explaining his wrong doings was priceless!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hahaha Bentley!! You little rascal, you area really in for it this time!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Broadway, you really did it this time! Maybe Ky's punishment convinced you to never try that again.. What a picture with Ky and her pearls and some neuticals..it would be a picture worthy of a magazine....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How did I miss this thread, I am sorry Bentley, I know you're innocent! How could that sweet little face be accused of something like that, shame on you Joyce! Bentley, I know a good lawyer, no worries!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, this is hilarious! I love it


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> What a picture with Ky and her pearls and some neuticals..it would be a picture worthy of a magazine....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I say you give it a try. We just got our Garden & Gun magazine ... they are accepting entries for their dog picture contest. 

Good Dog Photos | Garden and Gun


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

He was framed. It wasn't him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Friends, I realize that this thread is not intended to be offensive, but many of us struggle with the idea that rape could ever be a suitable subject for humor. The whole idea that such a terrible crime could be made funny is very, very difficult for anyone who has experienced it or been close to a victim.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I apologize to everyone that was offended by that picture, I have removed it. Rape is not funny and I was wrong by referencing it. Please except my apology.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bentleysmom said:


> I think this is his worst offense to date. He didn't understand that no means no even after being told repeatedly. This time he went WAY, WAY over the line. Judge Ky took care of the punishment and it wasn't pleasant.....
> 
> EDIT: I have removed this pic because several people were offended by it. My apologies. I wasn't thinking in those terms and that's no excuse. Rape is not funny, ever.


I think I came very late to the party. I am so confused 

Joyce could you PM exactly what I missed from this story?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Look at the sign on Bentley....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Joyce I PM'ed you back. Thanks!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm closing this thread at the OP's request.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Duplicate. Sorry about that.


----------

